#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية >  المصير و المغتصبون...فيلم سيما بصحيح عرض مستمر الدخول مجانا

## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*الأخبار الطازه* 

الخميس 20 من ربيع الآخر 1427 هـ18مايو 2006السنة 130-العدد43627

*توقيع‏31‏ اتفاقية للتعاون بين مصر واليمن*
*في مجالات التجارة والاستثمار ومكافحة الإرهاب
اليمن تطلب الاستعانة بالخبرة المصرية في البحث عن البترول
والتوسع في تصدير الأدوية والغزل والنسيج وبناء محطات توليد الكهرباء*

*
استقبل الرئيس اليمني علي عبدالله صالح بمدينة الحديدة أمس رئيس مجلس الوزراء الدكتور أحمد نظيف‏,‏ ونقل رئيس مجلس الوزراء خلال اللقاء رسالة من الرئيس حسني مبارك تتناول آخر التطورات علي الساحتين العربية والدولية‏,‏ والعلاقات الثنائية المتميزة بين مصر واليمن‏.‏ وتأتي رسالة مبارك للرئيس اليمني في إطار التشاور المستمر بين الزعيمين‏.‏ وأكد الرئيس اليمني أهمية ايجاد آليات لتنفيذ الاتفاقيات المتوقعة بين البلدين‏,‏ مشيرا إلي حرص اليمن علي تطوير علاقاتها مع مصر في كاف المجالات
*


*مبارك في إسبانيا اليوم ويلتقي مع الملك ورئيس الوزراء*
*الرئيس يشهد افتتاح معرض ومؤتمر ابن خلدون في أشبيلية*



* 

*

*يتوجه الرئيس حسني مبارك إلي إسبانيا اليوم في زيارة رسمية تستغرق يومين‏,‏ يجتمع خلالهما مع الملك خوان كارلوس‏,‏ ورئيس الوزراء خوسيه ثاباتيرو‏,‏ وزعماء الأحزاب والسياسيين الإسبان‏.‏ وقال السفير سليمان عواد‏,‏ المتحدث الرسمي باسم رئاسة الجمهورية‏:‏ إن الرئيس مبارك سوف يزور مدينة أشبيلية لدعوة الملك للمشاركة في افتتاح معرض ومؤتمر عن المؤرخ والمفكر العربي الكبير عبدالرحمن بن خلدون بمناسبة مرور‏600‏ عام علي وفاته‏.‏*
*التعليق الطازه
فى غياب كل من رئيس الوزراء و رئيس الجمهورية ياترى النهارده الخميسالموافق 18 مايو 2006 مين بيحكم مصر؟؟؟.... يا ترى الحاكم هو فتحى سرور؟...ولا صفوتالشريف؟ .. ولا حبيب العادلى؟..ولا أبن مبارك كما سمته الصحافة الأمريكية بعد زيارته السرية لواشنطونو لكن بصفته إيه زارها من الأساس؟! ...بصفته الحزبية أم بصفته أبن ابوه؟....هل لو واحد تانى من أحزابنا السياسية الكرتونية زار واشنطون زيارة سرية مكنش خلص من الحزب الوطنى الديموقراطى و صحافتنا القومية إياها و كانوا أتهموه بالتعامل و العمالة لدولة أجنبية و كانوا سجنوه و يمكن أيضا يعدموه بتهمة الخيانة العظمى و التخابر مع جهات أجنبية بقصد التربح الشخصى و العائلى!!!!!...و لكن الريس مبارك مالهوش حق برضك يصح يحضر و يشارك في - افتتاح معرض ومؤتمر عن المؤرخ والمفكر العربي الكبير عبدالرحمن بن خلدون بمناسبة مرور‏600‏ عام علي وفاته - ومايخدش معاه يوسف شاهين و ليلى علوى و نور الشريف أبطال فيلم المصير!...
و لكن ياترى مصير مين فيهم الدور عليه؟؟؟!!!....


****
  
 
و يا خوفى مصر يغتصبوها زى ماأغتصبوا ليلى فى فيلم المغتصبون...و المغتصبون حيطلعوا براءة كالعادة بحكم من قضائنا المنبطح لأن مصر هى اللى سمحت لهم يغتصبوها ...وليكى الله يا مصر يا مغتصبة من ولادها*

*لمشاهدة الفيلم بعيدا عن ضوضاء القاهرة الكبرى أكبس الرابط التالى:*

يا مصر يا مغتصبة من ولادك

----------


## شاطئ البحر

سؤال يحتاج إجابة من خبير اقتصادي يشرح لي 

هذه الجولات المكوكية من سيادة الرئيس في دول أوروبا 

أسبانيا - فرنسا - انجلترا - إيطاليا  - و أمريكا أيضا والمغرب تحديدا وليس الجزائر مثلا

ما الهدف منها ؟

وهذه الأموال المصروفة على هذه الرحلات بماذا عادت على الشعب المصري ؟

تقول الأخبار في أي جريدة أن الرئيس يبحث طرق التعاون بين البلدين ومجالات الاستثمار

استثمار إيه ؟

والبطالة موجودة ليه طيب ؟

والاقتصاد من سئ إلى أسوأ ليه ؟

والجنيه المصري قيمته بتنزل أمام الدولار ليه رغم ثبات قيمة الريال السعودي ؟ والدينار الكويتي لسة بيساوي 22 جنيه مصري ليه ؟

أحتاج شرح مبسط لأني لا أفهم كثيرا في أمور الاقتصاد

ولكن أتتبع رحلات الرئيس المكوكية ونتائجها على الاقتصاد المصري وإن شاء الله خير

----------


## أيمن جبارة

> سؤال يحتاج إجابة من خبير اقتصادي يشرح لي 
> 
> هذه الجولات المكوكية من سيادة الرئيس في دول أوروبا 
> 
> أسبانيا - فرنسا - انجلترا - إيطاليا - و أمريكا أيضا والمغرب تحديدا وليس الجزائر مثلا
> 
> ما الهدف منها ؟
> 
>  وإن شاء الله خير


*اعذرونى فقد فاض الكيل واسمحوا لى بالرد على تساؤلات ........ موجة هادئة  واعتبروها هى ايضا من النوع التخاريفى* 
*اهداف الزيارات المكوكية ليست لها اهداف اقتصادية بحتة انما اهدافها هى* 
*أسبانيا .......... لعرض وجهة نظر مصر فى قضية تيسير علونى* 
*فرنسا ......... لعرض كيفية التعامل مع المظاهرات المناهضة للحكومة الفرنسية* 
*انجلترا ......  لحث بلير على دعم الجنود البريطانيين فى العراق* 
*ايطاليا ........ لحث رئيس وزرائها الرجوع فى قراراته حول عودة الجنود من العراق*
*امريكا ........ لدعم بوش فى قضية التنصت على الهواتف*
*المغرب ..... لحل مشكلة الصحراء* 


*وشكرا لحسن متابعتكم*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *اعذرونى فقد فاض الكيل واسمحوا لى بالرد على تساؤلات ........ موجة هادئة واعتبروها هى ايضا من النوع التخاريفى* 
> *اهداف الزيارات المكوكية ليست لها اهداف اقتصادية بحتة انما اهدافها هى* 
> *أسبانيا .......... لعرض وجهة نظر مصر فى قضية تيسير علونى* 
> *فرنسا ......... لعرض كيفية التعامل مع المظاهرات المناهضة للحكومة الفرنسية* 
> *انجلترا ...... لحث بلير على دعم الجنود البريطانيين فى العراق* 
> *ايطاليا ........ لحث رئيس وزرائها الرجوع فى قراراته حول عودة الجنود من العراق*
> *امريكا ........ لدعم بوش فى قضية التنصت على الهواتف*
> *المغرب ..... لحل مشكلة الصحراء* 
> 
> ...


نسيت أهم زيارة و هى 

*ألمانيا ..... لشحن سيادته و لعلاج سيادته بالأوزون* *O*3 *على حساب الدولة بقرار من القومسيون الطبى العام و توقيع الدكتور حاتم الجبلى وزير الصحة المصرى*

----------


## محمد فؤاد

يا دكتور يا جميل تعرف منتدى الشرم بعد الاكل والشرب وصلت الفاتوره الى 125مليون جنيه مصرى؟

على فكره من مؤتمر سياتل 1999الى جنوه 2005والقطاع الخاص هو الذى يصرف على هذه المؤتمرات لانها اصلا مخصصه للترويج له؟ 
عموما يا دكتور تعالى شوف الصوره دى من الوسيه قال كنا بنقول صفه جمال ايه ؟ طب صفه دى ايه ؟ وفى الصفوف الاماميه وقبل مدام منى نظيف

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

و ماله يا خويا يا محمد فؤاد ماهو يسرا و إيناس الدغيدى حضروا دافوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووس متحضرشى ليه خديـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــجة و هى صغيرة يعنى و لا هى  صغيرة يعنى ماهى خريجة الجامعة الأمريكية بالقاهرة برضك و ده كافى لحضورها مع الأعتذار لفيلم  "صعيدى فى الجامعة الأمريكية"!

----------

